# Zeilenanzahl eines Strings erkennen



## Han (27. Mrz 2006)

Hallo....angenommen ich haben einen String:


```
String a = "H" + "/n Hallo";
```

Wie kann ich dann ermitteln wieviele Zeilen der String hat?

Bzw. wie kann ich erreichen dass mir bsp. nur die 2te Zeile ausgegeben wird?

mfg,
Hannes


----------



## Sky (27. Mrz 2006)

1.) die Anzahl der Zeilenumbrüche plus eins entspricht der Anzahl der Zeilen (z.B. String#indexOf)

2.) vom 1. Zeilenumbruch bis zum zweiten Zeilenbruch ausgeben. wird nur einer gefunden so kannst Du z.B. alles bis zum ende ausgeben


----------



## mikachu (28. Mrz 2006)

```
String a = "H" + "\n Hallo";
int size = a.split("\n").length;
```

so kriegst du die anzahl zeilen raus...


```
String sndLine = s.split("\n")[1];
```

so kriegst du die 2. zeile raus... (fängt bei 0 an mit zählen)


----------

